# Dosage for Ronivet-S



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, all! Still trying to get poor Willie's protozoal infection under control  . He's been on Metronidazole but was still having really watery droppings a couple of times a day (otherwise normal), so the vet said to change him over to Ronivet-S but didn't seem familiar with how much to use. The dosages I'm reading on the Internet are significantly higher than what's on the bottle - so I compromised and am using one scoop (about 1/4 teaspoon) in 240 ml of water. If you've used Ronivet-S (the 6% concentration), how much did you use and for how long? Did it work? Willie's been on Ronivet-S for about 3 days now and is still having occas very watery droppings - arg!! Is that normal?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Is your vet an avian vet? If not I would have them call an avain vet and ask for dosage and lengh of time he should be on it for. Are the other birds being treated aswell? Mabey they keep giving the protozoal infection back to him  I would give the vet a call, I hope he gets better soon


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll ask the vet, who is an avian vet, but am also looking for advice on this forum - and for others who've used Ronivet-S to see how they used it and if it was successful. Willie is in a different part of the house from the other two birds, who were acquired after he got sick - so I've been doing a lot of handwashing to avoid transferring any illness. It's getting very discouraging and expensive and I really can't afford to start over with a new vet - hoping I can find some advice and encouragement on this forum


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

*Yikes - still sick!*

Update - Willie's still acting pretty normally. But....after 7 - 8 days of having Ronivet-S 6% in his drinking water at a pretty high concentration (1 gm per 250 ml), thought he was getting better - only 1 watery stool per day, the rest OK. Then had to go out of town for a few days, so discontinued the med so my neighbor wouldn't have to mix it up every day. Got back and his stools are really watery - all of 'em. Started him back on the Ronivet, but no improvement yet in first 24 hrs. He definitely had protozoa before (vet said probably not Giardia), but tested negative a couple of weeks ago (but neg doesn't necessarily mean they aren't there). Gonna keep giving him the med for another week or two, but if no improvement, not sure what to do - can't keep spending money on him w/ no improvement


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hmmmm...you might want to see if you can get your water tested. City water systems can also be a source of protozoas.

As to the Ronivet treatment (treatment is 7 days) you should have seen an improvement in the droppings within 2-3 days at the most of treatment. if you are not seeing treatment them you have something else going on. The most common source of loose wet dropping is an imbalance of the intestinal flors, and medicating is only going to compound the problem and also contribute to secondary problems such as yeast or a bacterial overgrowth.

You might want to give Willie some probiotics and see if that helps.


----------



## guatemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! I did finally take him to a certified avian vet last week - the other vet treats birds but wasn't certified and didn't seem familiar enough with diagnosing him. The certified vet said he had too many gram negative bacteria in his droppings, so he's been on Cipro for a week and I'm also supposed to take in some samples of droppings (in an itty-bitty vial with preservatives) in a few days to check for any more protozoa. I asked about probiotics - she said probably won't need, but we'll see. Really hoping to get him out of his exile in the bedroom soon!  He's still acting fine


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've used flagyl suspension for cockatiels for gut infections, I'm pretty sure it's also a treatment for protazoa as well, see what the vets says next time you go.


----------

